# SawStop customer service fail becomes big success



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Let me see if I understand this…

You bought a saw at retail from some source (was it directly from SawStop?)

A week later the manufacturer sends you a flyer saying if you buy a new saw after March 1 you will get the accessory free.

Since you bought the saw before the "special" begins they won't give you the freebee…

Question: If you had not bought the saw last week, would you think you are entitled to the freebee if you bought the saw now, still a week before the start of the "special"??? What if a couple of years from now they have a 50% off sale, do you think they should give you that special pricing adjustment if you bought the system now?

Of course you could always return the saw for a refund (do they give a full refund, including shipping on "I don't want it after all…" returns?) and then but the system again after March 1.

Overall, can't see this as a customer service fail.

Herb


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I think this is a frustration review. Yes, too bad you did not get the freebie. I bought mine 5 years ago and did not get it.
Lucky for me, my son bought one last year with the overarm dust collector as a freebie and he gave it to me.

I do not think it is a customer support issue but a sales policy. Where does a company draw the line? They have given the overarm dust collector on and off during the years. You just hit an off time.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

Have you tried going a little farther up the line? The CSR you spoke to may not have the authority to include you in their 'special'. While I wouldn't necessarily call this a "Fail", I would call it poor judgement on their part.
You have just spent a large sum of money with their company, I think it would be in their best interest to see that you were afforded a small favor. However, it's their company not mine. 
I would call them again.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

Herb that's the route I would take. It does appear to be petty they wouldn't honor the special. Also, the special was probably known by the retailer in advance. They are usually apprised of these types of promotions in advance so they can prepare for the demand and advertise it as well. They could have informed the OP.

I seem to remember department stores doing something like this. If they ran a sale and you returned within a specified period of time of the sale, with your original receipt, they would credit back the difference. Not sure they still do that. Customers are no longer appreciated, though I can't understand why. Seems we're treated like an opponent rather than an asset.

I guess I would inform them that I could return the saw for a refund and at their cost which I'm sure exceeds their freebee, and see what they say.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I don't think you are missing much without the overarm dust collection. I didn't get one, because I knew I would never use it.

It's kind of like those Board Buddy contraptions. They look like a great idea, but actually get in the way of your work. Dust collection is pretty good on that saw when making trapped cuts. I leave an extra 1/4" stock when ripping and flipping, so I'm not making skim cuts. That's when the dust starts to spew.


----------



## leftcoaster (Jan 1, 2016)

Yes, I realize that there are limits to how far a company can flex on these things. Where's the line? That depends obviously. I would put it at a month. Ultimately it's SawStop's decision, but one that they do not make in a vacuum-as a customer I'm entitled to an opinion about their offering and I consider this aspect of it a failure.


----------



## jplemons (Feb 26, 2015)

Yes, but I don't think they deserve a one-star review because of it. I'd be bummed as well but wouldn't rate the product low because I failed to research sales effectively.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I consider it a bonus if a company will expand their deal beyond the stated terms, not a negative if they won't.


----------



## leftcoaster (Jan 1, 2016)

To be clear, I'm one-starring their customer service experience. I believe my review title makes this clear.

There are plenty of 5 star reviews of the saw itself (though the overhead dust collection seems less well loved) and those figured significantly in my purchasing decision.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Promotional windows established by manufacturers are not set up to punish customers that bought outside of the window. They are established to add value to a product to induce buyers that might be on the bubble to purchase the item at that time. Basic marketing 101. Would the OP not have purchased the Sawstop saw had he known that this would happen? Who knows, but a marketing program that did not work in his favor; through no fault of Sawstop; is IMHO, is no reason to whack the product or their CS with the lowest unfavorable review possible. Yes ,as their customer, your opinion regarding a month window outside of their window is your prerogative since it is your hard earned money that you spent with them; just as it is their prerogative to respectfully disagree with you. I am not one of the purported "Sawstop haters" that people on LJs rag on; but It has never been one of favorite companies either. Suck it up and go out in the shop and make something with your terrific new table saw. You made a good choice with your purchase. Better luck next time with the extras.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

> Promotional windows established by manufacturers are not set up to punish customers that bought outside of the window. They are established to add value to a product to induce buyers that might be on the bubble to purchase the item at that time. Basic marketing 101.
> 
> - Woodbum


+1


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Best Buy has price matched numerous items for me that was outside of the promotions. I believe they do it up to 30 days. So it maybe out of the promotion but there are stores that do help out the customers. I guess that's customer service 101. Keep customers happy they keep buying from you if you are in the refund window ask for the refund and rebuy if that's your prerogative.


----------



## leftcoaster (Jan 1, 2016)

Right, I could have said, "fine, I'll return it and then buy it again from another retailer," which would be petty and jerky and a PITA for a large item like this.

I think it's pretty safe to say that (combining two comments above), this episode is a tension between Marketing 101 and Customer Service 101. As the customer in this episode, I'm grading them an F on that aspect of their service offering.


----------



## bglenden (Apr 18, 2011)

Your grade is your grade, but it's not a reasonable one in my opinion.


----------



## BikerDad (Jul 16, 2008)

Sorry, can't support the OP on this one. Had he done his due diligence, or even been paying attention, he'd have known that *every year* SawStop runs this promotion in March or April.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

You bought your saw they only owe you repair service and part replacement. Now that you have a sawstop they don't need to influence you into buying one. Good luck with your new saw and make some great projects.


----------



## Alan72 (Oct 31, 2012)

It Sucks! The exact same thing happened to me back in 2012 when I bought it in Dec. Where did you buy it from, if locally go back to the store and explain to them. This promotion has been going on for the past 5yrs and where you bought it, the retailer should've told you about it. Take the receipt back have them refund your money and then re buy it when the promotion goes into affect. And Yes Saw Stop should go ahead and give you the promotion regardless.


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

Sawstops are flying off the shelves. Every school district still offering industrial arts, not to mention more than a few businesses and hobby woodworkers, are chunking their bad ol' Powerma… whatever and sending off for sawstops. Liability don't you know. And since it's a secondary selling point (IMHO) the machine is very well made, the safety feature is icing, and the strongest point to be made when convincing LOYL you need one, for safety of course. Ok enough of that.

My experience is that most companies, except cable, and electric here in Texas, will honor sales promotions for 30 days. If you buy an item today and it goes on sale within 30 days from the date of purchase, you will get the difference, if you make the effort. The difference may be a gift card to their store, but hey, it's something.

In 2003 or so, I bought a TV from now defunct Circuit City, and within a couple of days received a circular with the same TV listed for about $70 less what I paid. I had not even thrown away the box it came in. So I promptly reboxed my brand new TV, tossed it in the car backseat and drove to the store. I had mouths to feed. $70 was, actually still is, a big deal. The guy behind the sales counter was in maturity transition from punk kid to adult A-hole. I remember him well. He wasn't having any of my plea how he should ring that cash register and lay $70 on me. He said lookie here, the model numbers are different, the sale only applies to the listed model number, not to mine.

Sure enough, two exact same TVs, no difference I could see, none at all, except for the model numbers. Ah, the ol' model number switcharoo trick. It would appear I had no claim for the difference. So I looked up at the store return policy sign on the wall behind the sales counter. The sales clerk had turned for a moment to er, assist another customer. When he turn back with that look of - you still here, boy - and said annoyingly "anything else", I slowly lowered my eyes from the sign, caught his glare, then a smile migrated across my face. And at that very moment, his snarkey look became one of a cute little lamb, next in line at the slaughterhouse. It was hard for me to believe I was his first. I was honored. I whipped out my still fresh cash paid receipt, I always keep receipts, way way to long, and ask where be the returns counter. He regained his composure, snatched up my receipt, scribbled on it, opened the cash register, and pitched about $70 and change onto the counter. Oh, but not so fast, as he learned so well that night. Nothing is over till it's over. I just love a good unboxing, especially the second time around. Not a tool story. May not even apply if you bought the sawstop directly, rather than from a non-participating third-party vendor. By the way, I treat my toolmongers much more better than my electronicswindlers.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

It's called "good will". In this instance there was none by Saw Stop or the vendor (not sure if it was purchased directly or from a vendor). That's the way I see it. I don't see good will from vendors or companies much any more.

I built a laundromat in a building I owned. Had a troublesome tenant in one space and figured it would be more profitable to build something there than to try and chase a tenant for rent. I paid to have mailers sent out with coupons to advertise our services and build a client base. The coupons had expiration dates too. However I told my employees to honor them no matter when someone turned up with one. I figured if they held on to the coupon and showed up at my store, it would show good will on our part to honor it and not be petty about a date in small print. That good will paid off and earned a lot of repeat customers for drop-off service, which is where the money is made in that business.

Maybe that's the difference. The OP won't be buying a table saw a few times a month, but it did sour him on the company and he mentioned it here. Some may agree with the OP and some may not, but if Saw Stop lost one customer from this, then the freebee denial wasn't worth it. That's just my opinion of course.


----------



## edapp (Jun 27, 2014)

If i were you i would be trying my hardest to not let this very minor issue ruin the experience of the new saw. This should be an exciting time. You obviously didnt need the collector bad enough to purchase it originally, so why do you need it so bad now? If you had not received or seen the flier how would you be feeling now (I assume excited. happy). You are in the same situation right now that you were in before you received the flier, so try not to let it ruin the experience.

And if its just $25 worth of PVC, you could always build your own..


----------



## leftcoaster (Jan 1, 2016)

I sincerely appreciate the concern for my emotional well being but I'm not despondent in the least. I'm looking forward to using the saw very much. Do I wish that the company had more of a "good will" orientation ? Yes I do, but they enjoy an IP monopoly (for now) and so that's that.

Perhaps this thread will give the next person the opportunity to see what I did not - an annual pattern of special promotions.

Oddly I did ask my retailer a couple of months ago if they ever did promotions and he said "oh no, except maybe a free dust arm" but he hadn't (or didn't) identify the pattern.

And yes the cost of the PVC is no big deal. I need to get some anyway….


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> Sorry, can t support the OP on this one. Had he done his due diligence, or even been paying attention, he d have known that *every year* SawStop runs this promotion in March or April.
> 
> - BikerDad
> </blockquote


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Let me preface this with…this is obviously just my opinion. But I think the OP certainly has the right be a little disappointed and to notify a large group of potential customers of his experience. He just dropped ~3K on their product and they wont work with him on it. I would be a bit disappointed, for sure. Seems kind of like a bad business decision their part. But that is subjective, of course. He has now thrown some shade their way, which seems reasonable for him to pass on his experience. If it effects someone else's willingness to deal with them, that is their decision and Sawstop has to be accountable for their decisions. Do they have to honor it? Of course not. Should they have…yes, in my opinion. Not the end of the world, but I figure their hard cost on something like that is probably pretty low. Why take the chance of making people mad, and having negative reviews out their about you?

Having said all that, hopefully you enjoy the saw…


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

Every year SawStop runs this promotion, they have for as long as I can remember. You didn't say if you bought the over arm dust collection or mobile base.

Now let say you bought a brand new car, you signed the contract took delivery had it for 2 weeks and the dealer or manufacturer has a promo for lets say free pin striping its a x dollar value. You didn't go for it when you bought the car, are you entitled to it now?

So you bought the SawStop with/without the extras, thought it was fair price. You plunked down the cash because thats the saw you wanted. You think it was a fair price? You bought what you wanted. Equate it to buying a TV or anything and then finding it after the fact for less.

You bought a nice a saw. Enjoy it, a few months from now it will be no big deal. If you didn't get it from SawStop directly cal the company you bought it from and see if they will throw you a bone. Especially if you bought things from them before.


----------



## leftcoaster (Jan 1, 2016)

Maybe we should close this thread as I think we're mostly circling the same issues again and again.

To reiterate: I'm well aware of the choices consumers and manufacturers have. However, not everything devolves into rational economic calculations. There is such a thing as good will, and in an age where every consumer has an internet megaphone companies have an opportunity to distinguish themselves by surprising and delighting their customers, particularly if a sale begins a relationship. Again, it's entirely their option to not do this, just as it is entirely the consumer's option to express disappointment with the customer experience.


----------



## WillliamMSP (Jan 3, 2014)

> Oddly I did ask my retailer a couple of months ago if they ever did promotions and he said "oh no, except maybe a free dust arm" but he hadn t (or didn t) identify the pattern.
> 
> - leftcoaster


Maybe you should throw up a 1-star review for them, too?

Customer service deserves a 1-star review when something goes wrong and they fail to satisfactorily cover their end of the warranty agreement, not when then decline to throw in a freebie. This review is a little kid's foot-stomping tantrum.


----------



## leftcoaster (Jan 1, 2016)

William, we don't have to agree, but it's not necessary to personalize things in that way.


----------



## Rhyno29 (Feb 24, 2017)

I attended the woodworking show in St. Louis and the Rockler sales rep. told me if I could wait there would be this offer for the mobile base or the dust collection arm. I appreciate him letting me know and I am waiting until march. 
Why can't you return it and then re-buy it?


----------



## RJweb (Mar 12, 2011)

Good afternoon,
Sorry for your misfortune but there are probaby 100 people that just ordered this saw and not getting the offer, so look at it this way your not alone. As for the saw I have the same one bought it last year durning the offer, Sawstop makes this same offer every year durning march and april for many years now, I took the mobil base. enjoy your saw, RJ


----------



## WillliamMSP (Jan 3, 2014)

> William, we don t have to agree, but it s not necessary to personalize things in that way.
> 
> - leftcoaster


If anything, the problem is you're personalizing things. You're choosing to look at it as them screwing you over when the fact is that they simply didn't give you something that *you weren't entitled to* - end of story. In your shoes, would I be disappointed? Mildly and for about 2 seconds, which is the adult thing to do.


----------



## leftcoaster (Jan 1, 2016)

William,

Disparaging another person as having "a foot stomping tantrum" or doing the opposite of "the adult thing to do" is a personal insult (two actually) and adds little to the conversation.

Your opinion, shared by some but by no means all of the responders here is that they weren't obligated to extend the offer. And I have acknowledged that repeatedly. Somehow everyone who does agree with you managed to express the position without being a jerk. You might want to think about that.


----------



## WillliamMSP (Jan 3, 2014)

So you think that it's perfectly reasonable to state that a company has the worst possible customer service because you got what you paid for instead of getting more than you paid for? That's an incredibly entitled attitude to have and yes, it is child-like IMO. If it hurts your feelings to hear that plainly stated, maybe it's because it's too close to home. Oh wells.

I hope you enjoy using the saw that you bought and that it provides the performance and safety that you bought it for. Take care.


----------



## leftcoaster (Jan 1, 2016)

William, you're putting words in my mouth and then using that to pile on with the insults. Again, not helpful but I suppose we'll need to agree to disagree. Have a nice weekend.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

The sad thing is that who really cares about you not getting a freebie you were not entitled to. Sawstop is known to have excellent customer service. People will read this review(????) and comments and see it for what it is.

Bottom line and I do feel sorry for you….every time you look at your new saw, you will remember your bad feeling about the overarm dust collector. Instead of having a good feeling about a shiny new tool, you will be left with the emotions of this thread and the negativity.

Was this review worth it and did you accomplish what you wanted? Did it make a difference? Hopefully, for you, the answer is yes.


----------



## leftcoaster (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi Redoak-I'm a tad more resilient than that.  I don't think I'll be reduced to tears every time I see the saw.

Customer service has multiple elements. Postsales technical support is one of them and, in fact, I gave them a call with some questions (and also to see how they were) prior to purchase. This marketing driven policy is another element and is the focus of my critique.

If I've helped one other person choose the timing of their purchase based on what we've learned here, I'm happy. After all we write reviews to help one another, right?


----------



## Jon_H (Jun 21, 2016)

Let's say they had a policy of retroactively giving out promotional deals for 30 days. You buy the saw 31 days before they start giving out free overarm dust collectors. Now how would you feel? "Ah come on, I only missed the cutoff by 1 day?" What if the policy were 60 days and you bought it 61 days before the promotion went into effect? No matter where they set the cut-off point, someone's gonna be unhappy.

It's kinda like playing the stock market, or comedy. The secret is….timing.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

OP I understand where you came from with your post. Some of the responses are unfortunate.


----------



## Kelster58 (Dec 2, 2016)

I think you should stand by your one star rating. You are rating the saw and your experience with the company. Both are important. How a company stands behind it's products and promotions are a critical part of ownership. If they don't want to give you the product return the saw tell them you want your money back. Then go buy a new one with the over arm dust collector. We have a Saw Stop at our school for about a year now. It was out of service for a month. Saw Stop didn't want to send a service technician in so we tore the thing apart and put it back together a few times till they could figure out the problem. It's running again for now…..knock on wood. Based on that experience I would never want to own a Saw Stop.


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

Just as a reference, my Discover card offers price protection for 90 days (up to $500). I dont know how it would work in this situation not being a drop in price.

I always try to purchase with my CC for this protection (plus a couple other protections).


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

I get where you are coming from, but I don't think a review is a correct place for it. A thread in the coffee lounge would probably be more appropriate. I just don't see this as a customer service issue, just more of a bummer than anything. I don't own a saw stop, probably never will but I just think calling it a customer service issue is a bit unfair.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

Here's a suggestion…go back to your retailer when the offer is active, ask them to return/re-purchase so you have a receipt showing the saw purchased during the promotional period. Then go back to SawStop for the overarm or base that you are going after. It's not SawStop's fault as they have a hard line promotional period, but you may have other avenues to make it work if the retailer is willing.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Coaster stick by your rating don't listen to posters who make it personal they are the children who throw tantrums. You made a honest review about what your experience was. Im sure it will help someone later on who reads it and is on the line of buying one and sees that they offer free stuff once a year. I would have been a bit upset about it also even more since you talk to them before you purchased with no mention of a deal.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> Coaster stick by your rating don t listen to posters who make it personal they are the children who throw tantrums. You made a honest review about what your experience was. Im sure it will help someone later on who reads it and is on the line of buying one and sees that they offer free stuff once a year. I would have been a bit upset about it also even more since you talk to them before you purchased with no mention of a deal.
> 
> - diverlloyd


ditto me -I what I learned from this "review"; after that mailing from Saw Stop; stick to your beliefs. Also, I know who to block from my future postings. You stood your ground with the bitter attacks from jerks, who try to project their troubled, sick and ignorant thoughts to a Lumber Jock who got the ziggy.


----------



## mandatory66 (Jul 26, 2012)

Sounds like your whining about missing the deal,I guess you want to be special.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Desert I with you on the blocking people. I haven't block anyone yet but it does irk me a bit when you see the same names pop up with comments and yet to post a project or a helpful post.
Coaster keep up reviewing how you want and don't be put off by others, hopefully they hook you up with something.


----------



## mat60 (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi. I,m new here and see you guys like to have fun so my opinion on this is that the OP missed out. Sorry man.


----------



## CyberDyneSystems (May 29, 2012)

" Most companies will honor 30 days.."

"It's called good will"

"I would be disappointed"

Comments/replies like those I quoted are spot on.

Keeping your customer happy is what "customer service" is supposed to be about.

We seem to be living in a world where this is rapidly becoming forgotten.

I own and use a SawStop ICS, it's been in my shop for coming on 10 years, and we absolutely adore it. I am teaching college freshman how to operate tools safely, and the switch from the old Delta was a huge weight off my shoulders. My own experiences with SawStop have all been very positive. Sadly, all it takes is one persnickety individual on the other end of the phone to blow a companies "good will" in the time it takes to say "no".

Personally I will not deal with a company that exhibits poor customer service unless I am locked in (The Gas company, the IRS, etc.) Yes, I even dumped my cable company and cable TV years ago to avoid those bottom feeders. However, one newbie employee does not an entire company make!

Leftcoaster, I would try to get your overarm dust collector again. Don't back down. Call and write, go to the website, and fill out the form. If on the phone you get similar response, ask to speak to a supervisor. Tell them about your membership on this forum. Tell them you want to recommend your new awesome saw to others, not complain about the bad phone call you had. My guess is that SawStop will not want to lose you as a customer. 
When you get your overarm, come on back and tell us how much better the rep you talked to was, and amend you review. Don't LET them fail!

In the mid 1990's I was a manager at a chain called Woodworkers Warehouse. ( A lot like a Woodcraft )
When a customer came in with a broken tool, "I dropped this and it broke" I was under no obligation at all to replace the broken tool. However, as one that understood what customer service was about, you bet your tush I would replace the tool! If I refused, I lose that customer likely for ever. Unlike the gas company, he's got no reason to buy from me if I don't treat him well. It's not "service" if it's not good.

In a world where people are looking for the cheapest price, willing to buy crap to save a few bucks, customer service is becoming harder to maintain, but if we accept and continue to support bad customer lack of service, we always lose.

Brand loyalty is silly when it is brought to the level of "fanboy"-ism anyway. It is downright pathetic when it is aimed at a company that does not deserve it, a company that treats you poorly a company with bad customer service. I truly do not believe SawStop is such a company, and again would urge a second try.

Lastly, my guess is that those that trash you for trashing SawStop's poor response to your request here are used car salesmen. They wouldn't even through in an air-freshener with a purchase.

Just my point of view.


----------



## Rzani (Mar 6, 2017)

I totally agree with the OP. This is for sure a Sawstop customer service/sales/company fail. I also just bought a PCS two weeks ago. The day I received my saw they advertised the promotion. I think it's understandable that a guy doesn't feel like his saw is two weeks old the first day he receives it. So, if I see a promotion for my, brand new to me $3500 saw, I hope to be included. Of course I emailed Sawstop and asked to be included and was also told no. I think it's ridiculous really. It takes 2 weeks just to receive the saw. Sawstop should at least recognize that and understand there will be customers receiving their new saw on the same day as the promotion goes live. I'm actually a little shocked and definitely disappointed in Sawstop.

Where is the line drawn? 30 days is customary, especially considering this is a product that takes at least 2 weeks to be delivered. So, no, 6 months or 5 years is ridiculous, but 30 days is normal in my experience.

Others pointing out OP should have done his due diligence? Hmm, want to tell me how we are supposed to know that a promotion, which hasn't yet been announced by the company (for all we know they might not have even talked about it when we ordered two or three weeks ago) is coming? That is almost insulting to even bring up. Also, given the fact that Sawstop has made the decision to not allow us into the promotion, which is a decision that sort of lacks integrity, why would we expect them to be honest and tell us to hold off on our purchase because of an upcoming promotion? At this point I would say Sawstop isn't the kind of company that would be upfront and tell people that kind of thing.

Yes, it is a promotion to get new people to buy saws, but they should understand that there will be a small additional cost of the promotion by including people who just bought saws a few weeks prior to foster good will and maintain their reputation.

Bottom line here is that Sawstop has no obligation to extend their promotion period to those of us who just missed it. But, it is a massive fail for them not to do so. It's something they don't have to advertise, but when customers go out of their way to ask they should allow it. Here we have two people, me and the OP, who have a bad taste in our mouth about Sawstop (bad enough that it prompted both of us to search out ways to communicate our dissatisfaction) because of it and that's all the proof I need. Such a stupid mistake to save very little money. The vast majority of companies recognize that it isn't very smart to give new customers reasons to be unsatisfied and I'm shocked Sawstop isn't one of them. They want to portray themselves as having the values of a small company and fantastic customer service, but this is a great example of not having either one of those qualities.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Rza- welcome to LJ. Your post was well written and you'll be a great addition here, regardless your point of view.


----------



## CyberDyneSystems (May 29, 2012)

> .... Of course I emailed Sawstop and asked to be included and was also told no. I think it s ridiculous really. It takes 2 weeks just to receive the saw. Sawstop should at least recognize that and understand there will be customers receiving their new saw on the same day as the promotion goes live. I m actually a little shocked and definitely disappointed in Sawstop….... They want to portray themselves as having the values of a small company and fantastic customer service, but this is a great example of not having either one of those qualities.
> 
> - Rzani


Well this does totally suck. I am very sad to hear that this was not a one off thing. 
This does and will color my opinion of SawStop.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> Yes, but I don t think they deserve a one-star review because of it. I d be bummed as well but wouldn t rate the product low because I failed to research sales effectively.
> 
> - jplemons


If a company gave the "ziggy" to me, as in this case- they wouldn't get a "star' from me But here the one star means lets see the outcome. At various woodworking shows they give away Saw Stop trinckets in the droves. As stated above- LeftC what is the status of your post? Did you accept the "ziggy" or would you like to share a happy ending? Regardless, you have your fingers….


----------



## SawStop_Steve (Apr 24, 2017)

Sorry to be late to the party, but I just came across this posting and I have to say I'm with the OP. If you guys will call back and tell whoever you talk to that Steve told you to check with him and that I'd okay it, I'll make sure you get the promotion. Sorry we didn't step up in the first instance. I can't promise we will always be perfect, but I can promise when we fall short I will make it right.

Steve Gass
President
SawStop, LLC


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> Sorry to be late to the party, but I just came across this posting and I have to say I m with the OP. If you guys will call back and tell whoever you talk to that Steve told you to check with him and that I d okay it, I ll make sure you get the promotion. Sorry we didn t step up in the first instance. I can t promise we will always be perfect, but I can promise when we fall short I will make it right.
> 
> Steve Gass
> President
> ...


I call this customer service at its finest! Thank you mr Gass.


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

I wish I received a response like this from Delta after my recent customer service fiasco from them. I definitely take note to companies that care about their customers.

If I could only turn the clock back 4 months, I'd own a Sawstop instead of the Unisaw.


----------



## leftcoaster (Jan 1, 2016)

> Sorry to be late to the party, but I just came across this posting and I have to say I m with the OP. If you guys will call back and tell whoever you talk to that Steve told you to check with him and that I d okay it, I ll make sure you get the promotion. Sorry we didn t step up in the first instance. I can t promise we will always be perfect, but I can promise when we fall short I will make it right.
> 
> Steve Gass
> President
> ...


Steve, that's fantastic and thank you very much for engaging. I did call Sales and they were floored/flummoxed, so I sent them your note and will await their call back sometime tomorrow.

Thanks again (and yes, I am really enjoying the saw in all other ways).


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> Sorry to be late to the party, but I just came across this posting and I have to say I m with the OP. If you guys will call back and tell whoever you talk to that Steve told you to check with him and that I d okay it, I ll make sure you get the promotion. Sorry we didn t step up in the first instance. I can t promise we will always be perfect, but I can promise when we fall short I will make it right. *Also, please send jbay a brand new ICC with all the bells and whistles*
> 
> Steve Gass
> President
> ...


I'm going to forward this to Customer Service and see how it works out for me.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> Sorry to be late to the party, but I just came across this posting and I have to say I m with the OP. If you guys will call back and tell whoever you talk to that Steve told you to check with him and that I d okay it, I ll make sure you get the promotion. Sorry we didn t step up in the first instance. I can t promise we will always be perfect, but I can promise when we fall short I will make it right. *Also, please send jbay a brand new ICC with all the bells and whistles*
> 
> Steve Gass
> President
> ...


It is posts as this that darken a happy "outcome" And if you do as you say that you are going to do- let us know.
Kindness my fellow Lumber Jock--


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

NO sense of humor! :>/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

excuse me-


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> Sorry to be late to the party, but I just came across this posting and I have to say I m with the OP. If you guys will call back and tell whoever you talk to that Steve told you to check with him and that I d okay it, I ll make sure you get the promotion. Sorry we didn t step up in the first instance. I can t promise we will always be perfect, but I can promise when we fall short I will make it right.
> 
> Steve Gass
> President
> ...


Did you get your call back and the promotion?


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

I won't say that the same thing happen to me
I purchase the industrial version
And before I paid I ask and the first thing the customer service said no we can't honor that promo,.

Kinda sucks 
But I still went ahead and bought it.
As for the review I'll be doing that in a few months to see if the saw shows any problems


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

3 months ago you started this thread.
1 month ago SawStop president weighed in.

What's up? How about an update?


----------



## leftcoaster (Jan 1, 2016)

I've been remiss in not providing that update. I just retitled the post and the original message to express my appreciation for Mr Gass' welcome intervention.

Thanks for reminding me to make it right here.



> 3 months ago you started this thread.
> 1 month ago SawStop president weighed in.
> 
> What s up? How about an update?
> ...


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> I ve been remiss in not providing that update. I just retitled the post and the original message to express my appreciation for Mr Gass welcome intervention.
> 
> Thanks for reminding me to make it right here.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I was wondering. 
I had my doubts that he was real… guess he was. 
Good deal.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

I am glad that this update, is open again. The reason for my asking is- you posted a problem with Saw Stop- then you back tracked and tried to "cleanse the original". #2 Mr. Gas' reply- is/was this legit? Could or could not be legit. Regardless, enjoy your machine.


----------



## leftcoaster (Jan 1, 2016)

To be clear, I didn't "backtrack" or "try to cleanse" anything. I wrote an update in the most prominent space available so that the facts would be known to anyone who happened upon the thread and didn't read further. I left everything else intact so that the original issue, the responses and resolution are easily understood.

I consider this both accurate and fair and the progress toward resolution is as important as the conclusions itself. 


> I am glad that this update, is open again. The reason for my asking is- you posted a problem with Saw Stop- then you back tracked and tried to "cleanse the original". #2 Mr. Gas' reply- is/was this legit? Could or could not be legit. Regardless, enjoy your machine.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------

